# Laminex tint on led light.



## François Leclair (Oct 20, 2019)

I installed a tint film on the led.


----------



## François Leclair (Oct 20, 2019)

François Leclair said:


> I installed a tint film on the led.
> View attachment 184478
> 
> View attachment 184477


The goal is to have a better view at night through the blizzard when it is stormy or the wind is playing against us.


----------



## Whiskey8 (Dec 10, 2021)

Great idea. Have been using the Lamin-x film on various lights for different purposes and the most useful is the amber color for fog lights and such. Thumbs up Francois.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Good show. Aim is important too of course to keep reflected light low.


----------



## François Leclair (Oct 20, 2019)

Darby said:


> Good show. Aim is important too of course to keep reflected light low.


Previously I had a simplicity 30" snowblower (L1730E) with a halogen light of this color (amber) that I was able to appreciate at night in difficult weather conditions.


----------

